# Can I put a non-spur hammer in my P2000 V3???



## paine (Mar 2, 2007)

Not sure I want to do it yet but maybe. Thanks.


----------



## bh1974 (Aug 14, 2008)

*Why?*

not sure if you can, but if you could that would defeat the purpose of a da/sa handgun. you would lose the ability to pull back the hammer if you wanted the sa trigger pull on thr firet shot. Good Luck!!


----------

